# As I prepare for the alleged "Snowpocalypse" in my neck of the woods...



## TimCox (Feb 7, 2019)

...anybody have any Netflix or Hulu or Prime or what-have-you recommendations? We'll most likely be snowed in this weekend.

(I know the east coast has been really pummeled but out here we have zero contingency plans for this stuff in the Pacific Northwest).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 7, 2019)

Netflix:

House of Cards! Jeff Beale's music is worth it alone - and it's my favorite show on television.
Ozarks
The first season of Counterpart
Is Westworld HBO or one of the others?

That's a few.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Feb 7, 2019)

Twin Peaks (you'll recognize the scenery)


----------



## whiskers (Feb 7, 2019)

What style shows do you like?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 7, 2019)

“Wild Wild Country” on Netflix-fascinating true story documentary about how a cult tried (and nearly succeeded) to take over Oregon in the 80’s.


----------



## TimCox (Feb 7, 2019)

whiskers said:


> What style shows do you like?


I like pretty much everything, my wife is a bit of a chicken though so scary stuff is out

Keep the suggestions coming everyone! I know I’ve browsed past some of these for sure


----------



## whiskers (Feb 7, 2019)

TimCox said:


> I like pretty much everything, my wife is a bit of a chicken though so scary stuff is out
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming everyone! I know I’ve browsed past some of these for sure


Altered Carbon -- had phenomenal story & visuals if you're okay with a lot of.... Moments where it definitely earns it's mature rating.

Travelers -- I liked a lot.

The Bodyguard (British series) -- great if you like political thriller.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 7, 2019)

Happy! on Netflix. It's one of the craziest and most entertaining shows I've ever seen. Just read the synopsis...

"A boozy ex-cop turned hit man thinks he's losing his marbles when a cartoon unicorn only he can see urges him to rescue a girl kidnapped by Santa."

It has an 8.3 on IMDB, so that should tell you something.

Disclaimer: Happy! is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 7, 2019)

New Star Trek series, Turks and Caicos (bbc espionage stuff) with episodes before and after. 
Jean Claude Van Johnson, the greatest show in the history of the world.

3 different flavors of TV entertainment.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 8, 2019)

Mozart in the Jungle is another good one if you missed it.

But, Jean Claude Van Johnson is must see tv.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 8, 2019)

@TimCox is it really that bad? I'm supposed to fly up to Seattle tomorrow morning. Though at this point it looks like most of the snow might be over by the time I land (11am)? What are people saying up there?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 8, 2019)

The Good Place is brilliant


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 8, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> The Good Place is brilliant



100% Brilliant screenwriting!
It spreads a positive message while schooling you on ethics and philosophy.
Some of the concepts they present are so creative.

Also one of the rare show that's does rely much on cynicism. It's optimistic and refreshing.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 8, 2019)

whiskers said:


> The Bodyguard (British series) -- great if you like political thriller.



+1 on this one. Didn't expect it, but it straight away drew me in in the first minutes and had quite a few "holding my breath" moments. Great balance between drama, action and politics.

Other nice one (also likely for the wife) is Outlander. My wife had interest in that and it entertained me much more then expected.


----------



## KerrySmith (Feb 8, 2019)

2nd for Mozart on The Jungle. But why watch? I'm in Portland, and I expect to keep working through this. If the work slows down, it might be a good time to refine my template again, do drive maintenance, change some guitar strings.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh come on. A "Snowpocalypse" is a perfect excuse to hang out on the sofa with a hot chocolate and a loved one and not feel guilty about being non-productive. These are the things we work for.

Devils Advocate


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2019)

KerrySmith said:


> 2nd for Mozart on The Jungle. But why watch? I'm in Portland, and I expect to keep working through this. If the work slows down, it might be a good time to refine my template again, do drive maintenance, change some guitar strings.


Change guitar strings??? 

NEVER spoil your guitar. It will want new strings ALL THE TIME.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 9, 2019)

My Brilliant Friend - HBO


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Happy! on Netflix. It's one of the craziest and most entertaining shows I've ever seen. Just read the synopsis...


Thumbs up for Happy! Enjoyed it a lot. 




whiskers said:


> Altered Carbon -- had phenomenal story & visuals if you're okay with a lot of.... Moments where it definitely earns it's mature rating.


It is "good", but I stopped watching because I found it too deeply disturbing. There's so much stuff in that world that is just fucked up. 
Have you watched Ajin? 




TimCox said:


> my wife is a bit of a chicken though so scary stuff is out


Don't watch Nightflyers then. I'm only 2 episodes in and I'm liking it so far. A bit like Event Horizon if it was turned into a TV show. 


I quite liked "The Punisher", but you've probably watched that already.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 9, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Thumbs up for Happy! Enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ajin is really good. Is there going to be a new season?


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 9, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Ajin is really good. Is there going to be a new season?



Not sure, but I hope so. Attack on Titan might be worth a look for you too.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 11, 2019)

For what it's worth I somehow managed to fly in to Seattle saturday and fly out sunday. We were without power for about 4 hours saturday and the whole city shut down stores and restaurants but otherwise non-eventful. Had tasty frozen pizza from a gas station that had a generator running.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 12, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Altered Carbon -- had phenomenal story & visuals if you're okay with a lot of.... Moments where it definitely earns it's mature rating.
> 
> *Travelers -- I liked a lot.*
> 
> The Bodyguard (British series) -- great if you like political thriller.



Season 2 started out lame and got much better but they cancelled it.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 12, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> Season 2 started out lame and got much better but they cancelled it.


agreed, I think the second half of the last season may have been the best. S1 was pretty solid though.


----------

